# Samsung Galaxy Tab A (SM-T580) won't boot



## henobi (Dec 26, 2007)

I rescued a tablet from the trash and couldn't start it with the standard maneuvers (Power, Vol Up/Down, Home buttons). However, it could be recognized by my Windows 10 PC, but right-clicking showed only the attached screenshot. What can I do now, including trying a new OS?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

It needs repair at the hardware level.


----------

